# Can't search for "The Unit"



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I can't seem to search for "The Unit" or just "Unit"

Although I know threads exist, for example http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=299217


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

The search function on this site is a bit wonky.

I did an advanced search for "unit" in the TV Talk area, and I got this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=395094

Which, only mentions the show The Unit. Hard to believe there isn't a thread about it.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

In this particular case, you could always use the Index to Now Playing - TV Show Talk threads sticky.

I find it's much more comprehensive and reliable than the search function for finding threads about a specific show, even though it can take a while to load.

Several threads about The Unit in there.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It will not look for "the" for it is a gneral word.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Even serching for just Unit, doesn't work.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I just search for UNIT by thread title and ENTIRE POST and found threads. So not sure what you mean.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

if you search in the TV Show Talk forum only, I only get 1 thread


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Augh...That is due to the software looking up the max of 500 search returns and then tossing anything out that is not in that area you looked for. If UNIT is used a lot among the other forums, then you can end up with poor results. 

Sorry to say no way around this issue...but I will bump up the search results return value seeing I just archived.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I see, well I just wanted to let you know because it seemed odd to me, and I wasn't sure if there was a bigger problem behind it. Thank you for investigating.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I find that I get much better search results if I do a google search for
"search term" +tivocommunity


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Or just use our Google site search in the drop down box.


----------

